# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  Calidad del agua desalada

## jasg555

A raíz de éste tema:
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...0175#post40175
Con éste dato:

*Se trata de agua con una calidad de las más altas de los últimos años, según los regantes. No en vano el agua del último trasvase registra un nivel de 700 microsiemens de salinidad mientras que en el agua procedente de desaladoras este nivel aumenta hasta los 3.000 microsiemens.*

*Pregunta a los expertos: ¿Es cierta esa posible medida del agua desalada? Es posible que provenga de la mezcla de un agua por ósmosis mezclada con un agua salobre?*

 En el mismo tema responde Luján que a veces se mezcla con aguas salobres para abaratar los gastos. Eso es un dato conocido.

 Pero... me sigue pareciendo muy alto el dato de los 3000 microsiemens como medida del agua resultante para riego. Con esa medida, lo primero es que las tuberías se destrozan. Es decir, la mezcla arruina el resultado.

 ¿No será un error al dar el dato y se refiere ese señor a aguas salobres directamente?. En una parte del texto dice que el coste del agua desalada es un 40% del del agua trasvasada, cuando siempe se dice lo contrario, que es más cara.

 Buscando un poco, he visto ésto:
http://www.informativos.net/public/i...rres_0014.html

350 microsiemens, aún por encima de mi medición, imagino que será un experimento.

----------


## jasg555

Parece que la desaladora de Melilla consigue buenos resultados:

*Tras la puesta en marcha de la desalinizadora, se ha conseguido que la salinidad del agua, que se mide a través de la conductividad y los cloruros disueltos, haya pasado de 4.060 microsiemens (µS) a 597 en el primer parámetro, cuyo límite es de 2500 µS; y de 1212 miligramos por litro de cloruros a 96,5, teniendo margen hasta los 250 mg/l establecidos en el decreto.*

 De los 400 de los pozos sobreexplotados y salinizados, ha pasado a 597.

http://www.infomelilla.com/noticias/...cion=1&id=6973

----------


## Salut

Más sobre el tema de la calidad de aguas desaladas, en este caso más centrado en consumo humano:




> *Acuamed y el Centro Canario del Agua presentan la Guía para la remineralización de las aguas desaladas*
> 
> Acuamed y la Fundación Centro Canario del Agua presentaron, en el marco del VIII Congreso que la Asociación Española de Desalación y Reutilización (AEDyR), que se celebra estos días en Barcelona, las principales conclusiones y datos incluidos en la Guía para la Remineralización de las Aguas Desaladas, editada por Acuamed en el marco del convenio de colaboración que mantienen ambas instituciones. Se trata de una iniciativa pionera en esta materia, ya que proporciona indicaciones y abundante material científico en torno a las características, calidad y adecuación del agua para el suministro de este tipo de recurso hídrico.
> 
> Miguel García, de Acuamed, y Manuel Hernández Suárez, de la Fundación Centro Canario del Agua y autor de la Guía, explicaron a los asistentes del Congreso, dentro de la jornada específica dedicada a la desalación, los puntos más relevantes de un manual que tiene como finalidad no sólo facilitar los conceptos necesarios para la evaluación de las aguas desaladas y remineralizadas, sino también indicaciones destinadas a *determinar cuál son los parámetros óptimos para su remineralización*.
> 
> En este sentido, explicó Miguel Garcia, Acuamed ya es un referente en la promoción de proyectos de desalación tanto dentro como fuera de nuestras fronteras. Con iniciativas como la de publicar esta Guía –a destacar que es su segunda edición y en bilingüe – “quiere ser también un modelo en la promoción de la mejora tecnológica del sector”. Se enmarca, además, dentro de las prioridades de Acuamed de fomentar, difundir y colaborar en proyectos de I+D+i en el sector de la desalación.
> 
> “El sector de desalación en España cuenta con las más significativas empresas a nivel mundial, cuya gestión se encuentra arraigada en criterios de seguridad, medio ambiente y calidad”, señaló el representante de Acuamed. De hecho, las plantas desaladoras ya cuentan con un largo listado de avanzadas herramientas de control de procesos, que abarcan desde mecanismos para asegurar la calidad del agua pretratada, analizadores de redes que detectan deficiencias en la señal eléctrica, o controles en el medio marino para detener la emisión de salmuera si se superan ciertos límites fijados en la DIA.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2010/10/acuamed-y-el...uas-desaladas/

----------

